#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Στραντζαριστά

## caslor

Καλησπέρα

Ξέρουμε πως ειναι η ονομασία των στρατζαριστων διεθνώς ? κωδικό 

ευχαριστω

----------


## Antaios

Αν μας έλεγες και τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις , ίσως σε βοηθούσαμε.

Γενικά για Cold Rolled κτλ..

----------

